
Young inventors prompt colleges to revamp rules - brudgers
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5ilfjD3zn6ImYtcZIVjuam7MztG8A?docId=1e12e21030c044938bb0f2d37e7c6130
======
orangewarp
It certainly makes for a difficult situation for students who split time
between school and inventing. What would be the best way to go about finding
out these boundaries? One could talk to the school lawyers of course but then
you'd be on the radar. Anyone have some interesting stories regarding this
issue and their own projects?

